# Electronic Pocket Watch



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Saw this today its a 'Tissot Electronic Pocket Watch'. I didn't know that they did electronic pocket watches - has anyone seen one before?

The pictures are the sellers pictures.




























I bid but did not win


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Rabbit said:


> I didn't know that they did electronic pocket watches - has anyone seen one before?


Enter Silverhawk


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I bet its small, like a wrist watch without lugs.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Rabbit said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that they did electronic pocket watches - has anyone seen one before?
> ...


Here I am...but never seen one of those before although the movement is the bog standard ESA 9150.

I wonder if it is a nurse's watch or similar? Because the chain is at the six position, so you pull it out of your pocket and view the time....

How much did it go for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbit said:
> ...










It went for Â£44.00.









Rabbit


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Rabbit said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that they did electronic pocket watches - has anyone seen one before?
> ...


No thanks.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbit said:
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok ok...you have to buy me dinner first


----------

